# Reportgenerator: Welcher?



## Grizzly (16. Mrz 2010)

Wir eiern im Geschäft gerade herum, welchen Reportgenerator wir einsetzen sollen. Da die Teile i.d.R. alles sehr mächtig sind, haben wir natürlich keine Lust, alle 5 Minuten zu wechseln, weil der Reportgenerator schlicht weg ungeeignet ist. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich zuletzt vor 15 Jahren mit einem Reportgenerator - und damals noch in Borland Delphi (Pascal) - herumgespielt habe. Das ist ja jetzt schon ein Weilchen her (die Reportgenerator, wie auch Delphi  ).

Vielleicht noch etwas zu den Rahmenbedingungen:
Wir setzen aktuell Java 1.6 ein und die Anwendung ist aktuelle eine Two-Tier mit einem "normalen" Java Client, der per JDBC eine Postgre Datenbank anspricht. Das Ganze wird aber irgendwann mal in ferner Zukunft auf Multi-Tier mit einem J2EE Server dazwischen umgestellt. Ist zwar noch etwas hin, aber schon fest eingeplant. Allerdings wird der Java Client bleiben, also keine Web Geschichte - allerhöchstens noch optional. Als IDE setzen wir Eclipse ein.

Bisher haben wir uns zwei Generatoren angeschaut: BIRT und JasperReports / iReports.
Was mir bei BIRT aufgefallen ist: Da gibt es keine Swing Komponente, die man zur Ansicht des Berichts in einen Java Client einbinden könnte. Könnte man aber über das Schreiben als PDF in einen Stream und das Anzeigen bspw. mit PDFRenderer lösen - auch wenn es etwas um Eck ist.

Nun würde mich interessieren, was Eure Erfahrungen mit den beiden Reportgeneratoren sind und ob Ihr vielleicht noch weitere Alternativen kennt.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Mrz 2010)

Ich mache das ganz grundlegend mit iText und PDFRenderer und funktioniert sehr gut. Man kann sich ja einen kleinen PDF-Viewer programmieren, oder auch einen vorhandenen nehmen (z. B. von ICEsoft Technologies). iText ist wirklich einfach zu lernen und man hat volle Kontrolle über alle Details. Alternativ lässt sich auch ein Report mit XHTML erstellen und per XHTMLRenderer anzeigen.


----------



## dunhillone (16. Mrz 2010)

Wir entwickeln gerade eine Reporting Applikation auf Basis von Jasper. Bis jetzt scheint es mir ist das Ding relativ ausgereift.


----------



## Grizzly (16. Mrz 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache das ganz grundlegend mit iText und PDFRenderer und funktioniert sehr gut. Man kann sich ja einen kleinen PDF-Viewer programmieren, oder auch einen vorhandenen nehmen (z. B. von ICEsoft Technologies). iText ist wirklich einfach zu lernen und man hat volle Kontrolle über alle Details. Alternativ lässt sich auch ein Report mit XHTML erstellen und per XHTMLRenderer anzeigen.


iText verwenden wir für einige Sachen auch. Ich habe sogar einen Mini-Report Generator dafür geschrieben. Der ist aber sehr, sehr beschränkt, zumal iText schon an sich nicht soviel in die Richtung mitbringt (wenn sie das in der aktuellsten Version nicht grundlegend geändert haben). Deswegen wollen wir auf etwas umfangreicheres wechseln. Aber danke für Deinen Post.  



dunhillone hat gesagt.:


> Wir entwickeln gerade eine Reporting Applikation auf Basis von Jasper. Bis jetzt scheint es mir ist das Ding relativ ausgereift.


Eine Frage dazu: Setzt Ihr das in einem Java Client und / oder auf einem Webserver ein?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Mrz 2010)

Wir benutzen dafür 
JasperForge: JasperReports Project Home
JasperForge: iReport Project Home

Webserver.


----------



## faetzminator (16. Mrz 2010)

iText und (leider) XSLT mit irgendeinem Parser dahinter, Webserver.


----------



## dunhillone (16. Mrz 2010)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:


> iText verwenden wir für einige Sachen auch. Ich habe sogar einen Mini-Report Generator dafür geschrieben. Der ist aber sehr, sehr beschränkt, zumal iText schon an sich nicht soviel in die Richtung mitbringt (wenn sie das in der aktuellsten Version nicht grundlegend geändert haben). Deswegen wollen wir auf etwas umfangreicheres wechseln. Aber danke für Deinen Post.
> 
> 
> Eine Frage dazu: Setzt Ihr das in einem Java Client und / oder auf einem Webserver ein?



Wir setzen es mit Spring-Webservices und Tomcat um. Dies aus dem Grund, weil wir doch eine ziemlich bunte Mischung aus verschiedenen (Legacy)Technologien haben.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Mrz 2010)

Was an BIRT recht cool ist, ist das es mit Eclipse und IBM recht große Partner hat.

Ẃas in Bezug Support, Weiterentwicklung etc. nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
Bei Jasper bin ich mir da etwas unsicher, was da alles in der Hinterhand dran werkelt.


Mit Eclipse haste allerdings meist SWT und kein Swing. Was allerdings gehen sollte.
BIRT => HTML => JEditorPane => Swing!

Die nächste Frage stellt sich in den Ausgabemedien. PDF, Excel, Word, Powerpoint, HTML.
Was wird benötigt.
Wie gut wird das ganze von Jasper unterstützt, wie gut ist das mitlerweile mit BIRT.
Werden dafür jeweils eigene Templates benötigt?


----------



## dunhillone (16. Mrz 2010)

Denke der Vorteil von Jasper liegt darin, dass es sehr sehr einfach zu integrieren ist. 3 Zeilen Code reichen teilweise bereits.

Bezüglich Zukunftssicherheit: Jasper ist sicherlich keine Eintagsfliege. Wie alte es ist weiss ich nicht, ein par Jahre hat es sicher bereits auf dem Buckel. Aktuelle Version ist 3.7 und Jaspersoft scheint es derzeit ziemlich gut zu gehen...

Die Ausgabeformate, welche wir voraussichtlich Anbieten werden sind PDF, HTML und Excel. Bisherige Tests lassen mich da optimistisch in die Zukunft schauen.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2010)

Birt Report kannst du doch einfach in jeden Java Client einbinden in dem du HTML erzeugst und in einer JEditorPane anzeigst.
Birt ist ein ziemlich fetter Brocken, aber dafür auch sehr mächtig, hängt also vieles davon ab was du dir vorstellst.


----------



## fastjack (17. Mrz 2010)

- mit BIRT haben wir sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das sah immer überall ein wenig anders aus.
- Jasper und iReport waren besser aber den Reportleuten zu frimelig.
- CrystalReports hate eine seltsame Java-Anbindung, die sich von Release zu Release immer änderte und fand bei den Reportdesignern ebenfalls keine Freunde, zumal kostenpflichtig.
- momentan benutzen wir Qlick-View, das ist ein sehr gutes Tool, aber kostenpflichtig. Die Jungs arbeiten aber schon seit den 90érn in diesem Geschäft.


----------



## martin82 (17. Mrz 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> - CrystalReports hate eine seltsame Java-Anbindung, die sich von Release zu Release immer änderte und fand bei den Reportdesignern ebenfalls keine Freunde, zumal kostenpflichtig.
> - momentan benutzen wir Qlick-View, das ist ein sehr gutes Tool, aber kostenpflichtig. Die Jungs arbeiten aber schon seit den 90érn in diesem Geschäft.



Ihr verwendet Qlick-View als Reportgenerator? Wie geht das?


----------



## fastjack (17. Mrz 2010)

In den Details kene ich mich nicht aus. Qlik-tech nennt sich das ganze Paket. Das bietet ein BI-Tool, um Daten zu sammeln und Reportdesigner und so weiter.


----------



## martin82 (17. Mrz 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> In den Details kene ich mich nicht aus. Qlik-tech nennt sich das ganze Paket. Das bietet ein BI-Tool, um Daten zu sammeln und Reportdesigner und so weiter.



Aha?
Wir verwenden auch Qlick-View, allerdings nur als Analyse-Tool. Für Reports haben wir Crystal Reports und ich finde die Implementierung in Java ist eigentlich recht einfach und gut.


----------



## fastjack (17. Mrz 2010)

qlik-tech bietet ein Programm, mit dem man Report designen kann. Was ich gesehen habe, war schon beeindruckend. Die haben massenhaft fertige Komponenten usw.


----------



## martin82 (17. Mrz 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> qlik-tech bietet ein Programm, mit dem man Report designen kann. Was ich gesehen habe, war schon beeindruckend. Die haben massenhaft fertige Komponenten usw.



Und das kann man in Java einbinden?


----------



## fastjack (17. Mrz 2010)

Ja. Dies soll vom Hörensagen sehr gut, ich habe sie aber selber noch nicht kennengelernt.


----------

